# How was your spring season?



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

well its all over unless u are a die hard and go out this weekend... but how was everybodies success? ya'll get alot of birds? jumpin or decoying?


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Well what can I say, NODAK boy's, it was alot of fun!! We didnt slaughter the birds but we always had a good laugh decoying them bastards. Like when ever we knew a single was going to come right down into range every guy would just start laughing, we will never forget the one that was "iced over". We really worked for the birds we got over the dekes. With upwards of 1200 decoys out we thought the birds might decoy alittle better, but as snow geese are snow geese they stiil decoyed the same unforgiving way. But it was a season to remember, I will never forget the maiden voyage of those floaters, which floted better then some factory dekes. Bring on sept honkers and the greenskins classic, Im ready. :beer: :beer:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

A friend and I went out yesterday to see what was left, and after putting over 400 miles working our way on backroads to Rugby and back; the answer is not much. We did end up shooting 7, of which one was a juvie. We saw several flocks along the way and a decent amount of geese but they were very spread out, no big concentrations so to speak. Plus all the geese we saw were west of DL and that's just too far of a drive for me when there's not a lot of them to justify it. I can see myself getting a wild hair and maybe giving them one more try but for all intensive purposes...the spring season is done. 8)

I had a blast again this year chasing the SOB's, and will readily admit that it's going to be tough when/if they shut down the CO. I got to hunt with lots of people in SD, ND and even made it out for a weekend dekin' with the Nodak boys.  Didn't kill as many birds as I did last year but it was still a great year and a lot of fun. Now it's time to spank some big 'eyes and kill a longbeard!!!

...not to mention try to gather all my stuff I left with people hunting this spring...it seems to spread out accross 4 states. :roll:


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

Glad to hear you got a few on your last time out this year Matt. Too bad I couldn't get out the weekend that you were with the Nodak Crew. We'll have to get out later this September for sure.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Hey Joneser, I got 2 of your robo snows! You left them after the LOOOONG weekend.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Man, I totally forgot about the robo's!!! I'll have to swing down and pick them up one of these days. Did you guys ever sort out those northwinds?

I just recieved a bunch of my stuff that was sent out to me via UPS from a friend from WI I hunted with. My coat, shells, blind bag, gps, SD atlas, can now be scratched off my list of items! There's still more left in WI (gun, binocs, talkabouts) and some stuff in IA I have to get.

Why is it I always end up losing stuff on hunting trips??? Then again by the end of a hunting trip I usually seem to be in a different state of mind!!! :lol:


----------



## Austin Bachmeier (Feb 27, 2002)

how did you forget your gun Jonesy? I wish I had the problem of hunting all over hell..... :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Jones, the robos and your northwinds are reading to go. Some water got in the trailer the other night, and I have them out drying so they're ready to go. Drop me a line the next time you're coming down or I'll do the same the next time I'm up in GF for work.

Gandergrinder, I got your ecaller and waders ready to go as well. I'll be in Cali Tues-Friday so you can get them on Monday or next weekend when I get home.

I've got the "clean out the garage" jitters. :idiot:


----------



## brent weyer (Mar 31, 2003)

I plan on coming out to nd this weekend to hunt some snows but it sounds like they are gone now would it even be worth the trip now? I'm from minnesota and its about a six hour drive, I dont know could it be worth my time or would you guys suggest otherwise. Are there any snow geese left in nd is the important question i have to ask?


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Austin, it's a long story...I didn't actually forget my gun...I was just preoccupied at 4:30 am when my friend left with it... :wink:

Brent, there's still some geese left in ND, just not very many. The birds that are left are scattered along the canadian border and you're going to have trouble finding any decent concentrations. One thing to remember is that the geese that remain are going to have a majority of juvies in the flocks so decoying at this time could be good. I guess it all depends on how bad that itch is that you need to scratch...you'll probably be able to find some birds and maybe shoot a couple but the main migration is already over.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Jonesor, if you dont want the robos I can put them to use...LOL
I think they would be killers in the filed spread for ducks in the fall, put out acouple hundred wind socks and those robos. Man you would shoot the $hit at them.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Brent,If you want a decent shoot cross the boarder and head north.If this is a trip you have been planning for some time hunting in Manitoba or Saskatchewan would most likely be a better option.Good luck


----------



## Doug Panchot (Mar 1, 2002)

Was able to get a few geese south of 94 this past weekend. Not many around though. They were mainly juvies. Make sure you watch out for the pelicans!!


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Doug,I shot 4 more on saturday and seen a good amount of geese.Mostly juvies and ross's.Pass shot them and ran out of shells(boy was I shooting like crap).I should of done a lot better.


----------



## duxnbux (Feb 25, 2002)

Had the opportunity to hunt over a variety of spreads this spring. From water/field combos to field only to water only to ice/water/field combos each had advantages and disadvantages. Had a lot of fun each day in the dekes watching the migration unfold. More jumpin' may have meant more birds...but getting birds that have been hunted for 8 months to commit to the spread makes all the time well worth it. Thanks to all the Nodak Crew for the hookups and helping to put some great spreads together. 
-
Hoping to get out Sunday for one last crack at 'em before the fall. 
-


----------

